# Does Insubuy pay up?



## drexfrance

Still struggling with health insurance, and getting down to the wire - leaving for my Chicago visa request submission in about a week. So I need that insurance certificate tout de suite. 

A 2020 thread here says that Insubuy delivers the certificate within minutes after payment. I hope that's also true for folks in my age range (68). One other firm (April) said that because of my age, I'd have to fill out a medical questionnaire and it would take at least a week - time I don't have now - unless I opted for their emergency-only coverage.

Does anyone have experience with actually submitting a claim to Insubuy? 

Can you post a quick synopsis of how it went? 

I've read that at least one low-cost insurance provider (I think it was Mondassur but don't hold me to that) has been known to deny quite reasonable claims.

Thanks a million for your patience with me as I work my way though this. The collective experience here is incredibly valuable.


----------



## GraceS

I've used the Insubuy website twice to purchase a policy called "Patriot International" from the insurance company IMG. Each time, I received a letter with coverage details and a declaration of insurance immediately after purchase. But I am younger than you are.

I suggest you use the chat feature on the Insubuy website to ask your questions directly. I've found their reps very helpful. And that way, you have a written record of their replies. 

And at the 10,000-foot level, moving to France as a retiree is a constant experience of decisions just like this one--potentially significant, with no one perfect answer, and a lot of unknowns. Consider this a "muscle building" exercise!


----------



## Nunthewiser

Keep in mind that medical costs in France are probably not going to bankrupt you, assuming you have the money to retire there. A day in the hospital there might be $1-1.5k.


----------



## jweihl

It's my impression that Insubuy is a broker which sells policies from different insurance companies. I would imagine that whether a particular policy pays (or not) and how quickly depends more on the insurance company rather than insubuy as the broker. Though, I would hope that insubuy would assist if there were ever a problem with a policy that they sold you. 

I've done the reverse, used Insubuy to get health cover for when I return to the US. Insubuy makes it fast and easy to get the policy. Given that I just get a policy to cover in case something catastrophic happens while in the US, I've never made a claim (and hope never to have to).


----------



## drexfrance

There's much wisdom to be found here. Many thanks!


----------

